# Happy Birthday George!



## Jim_S RIP

George Washington February 22, 1732* – December 14, 1799

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Washington*


----------



## tiredretired

Tried to watch the George Washington mini series on the History Channel.  I was not watching it long when I realized they were editing showing the Betsy Ross flag as much as they could.  They would show the stripes but avoided showing the 13 Star Field or just use lighting or position to fuzz it out.  

Can anyone just imagine that?  What have we become now, kissing ass to these so called WokeTard assholes to the point where a show about GW has to be edited like this?  

I despise all these assholes.  

Happy Birthday GW.


----------

